# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  المجموعة الثانية من الصور المشاركة فى مسابقة أجمل ما قام بتصويره الأعضاء

## sameh atiya

*المجموعة الثانية من الصور المشاركة فى مسابقة أجمل ما قام بتصويره الأعضاء

سيكون التصويت لمدة أربعة أيام أي أنه سينتهى يوم 25 ثم بعد ذلك سيتم أخذ الثلاث صور الأكثر تصويتاً
*التصويت يمثل نسبة 50 % ولجنة التحكيم تمثل نسبة 50% 


قوانين التصويت:
لإعتماد تصويت الأعضاء يجب وضع مشاركة للعضو الذى قام بالتصويت فى الموضوع
وكل مجموعة خاصه بنفسها أى أنه إذا قام بالتصويت في المجموعة الأولى يضع مشاركة فى المجموعة الأولى وكذلك الثانية وهكذا
سيتم حذف الأصوات التى لم تقم بالمشاركة بالموضوع*

----------


## sameh atiya

*الموضوع به ست صور وليس سبعة سيتم التعديل عليها بإذن الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب سامح

تم التصويت وربنا يبارك لنا فيك


وربنا يجعلنا من عتقاؤه فى هذا الشهر الكريم 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## حنـــــان

تم التصويت  ::

----------


## عـزالديـن

*شكراً ياسامح على المسابقة الجميلة 
كل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وكل أبناء مصر وأمة المسلمين بخير .
*

----------


## noogy

تم التصويت

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكراً ياسامح على المسابقة الجميلة  :f: 
كل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وكل أبناء مصر وأمة المسلمين بخير .

----------


## أم أحمد

تم التصووووويت
 :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*كده برضك يا سامح متقوليشى إن فى مسابقه زى ديت مش لو شاركت كنت كسحت الملعب*

----------


## osha

تم التصويت

----------


## ابن البلد

تم التصويت

----------


## زهــــراء

صوتنا :Girl (6): ..

----------


## عاشقة للبحر

تم التصويت

----------


## sameh atiya

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الحبيب سامح
> 
> تم التصويت وربنا يبارك لنا فيك
> 
> 
> وربنا يجعلنا من عتقاؤه فى هذا الشهر الكريم 
> 
> ...


*أهلاً بأخى العزيز أشرف المجاهد
نورت الموضوع بحضورك يا أبو ندى
اللهم أمين
شكراً لحضورك*

*تم إضافة المجموعة الرابعة لصور الموبايل من جديد بعد إضافة صور جديده لها

المجموعة الرابعة من مسابقة قاعة التصوير الحر وهي خاصة بصور الموبايل*

----------


## sameh atiya

> تم التصويت


*أهلاً حنان
صوتك أمانة اديتيه لمين* 

تم إضافة المجموعة الرابعة لصور الموبايل من جديد بعد إضافة صور جديده لها

المجموعة الرابعة من مسابقة قاعة التصوير الحر وهي خاصة بصور الموبايل

----------


## sameh atiya

> *شكراً ياسامح على المسابقة الجميلة 
> كل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وكل أبناء مصر وأمة المسلمين بخير .
> *


*أهلاً يا أستاذ عز الدين
المسابقة أجمل بحضورك إنت والأعضاء وكل أبناء مصر 
وكل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة بخير وفى أفضل حال*

----------


## sameh atiya

> تم التصويت


أهلا يا نوجى
شكرا لحضورك :f:

----------


## nariman

*تم التصويت*
*بس دول ست صور مش سبعه*

----------


## reda laby

تمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ام

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**

**
*صورة تجمع بين الجمال الربانى* 
*والنظافة الغير متوفره*
*فى حدائق الحيوانات المصريه*
*مما يجعل هذه الصوره ظالمه*
 :O O: 
*لباقى المشتركين فى هذه المجموعه*

**
*إحتجاج مرفوع للجنة التحكيم*

----------


## sameh atiya

> **
> 
> **
> *صورة تجمع بين الجمال الربانى* 
> *والنظافة الغير متوفره*
> *فى حدائق الحيوانات المصريه*
> *مما يجعل هذه الصوره ظالمه*
> 
> *لباقى المشتركين فى هذه المجموعه*
> ...


 ::   :: 
ستبحث لجنة التحكيم فى شكواك يا دكتور
ومين عارف يمكن تقبله أو لا تقبله

----------


## أم أحمد

> **
> 
> **
> *صورة تجمع بين الجمال الربانى* 
> *والنظافة الغير متوفره*
> *فى حدائق الحيوانات المصريه*
> *مما يجعل هذه الصوره ظالمه*
> 
> *لباقى المشتركين فى هذه المجموعه*
> ...


مش لو كانت متصورة في حديقة الحيوانات يا دكتور
طيب هي صورة ظالمة ولا صورة مظلومة :: 
عشان بس الطاوووووووس ده صعبان عليا اوي :Lol2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مش لو كانت متصورة في حديقة الحيوانات يا دكتور
> طيب هي صورة ظالمة ولا صورة مظلومة
> عشان بس الطاوووووووس ده صعبان عليا اوي


 
*وكمان مش فى حديقة حيوانات ده حلم ولا علم أوعوا يا ناس ياهووووو يكون حد من سكان الدويقه سامعنا ولا شايفنا*
**

*أهل الدويقة فوق وتحت الصخره*

*يا ترى مين فيهم إللى حظه كويس*
* إللى إتقتل مره*
*ولا إللى بيتقتل فى اليوم*
*24 ساعه وفى الشهر 30 يوم*
*و فى السنه 365 يوم*
*إشى على الأسفلت مدهوس*
*وإشى فى البحر غرقان*
*وإشى على القضبان محروق*
*وإشى من أكياس الدم منحوس*
*وإشى من طوابير العيش موكوس*
*وإشى إللى السرطان كاله*
*وإشى إللى إنفلونزا الطيور طيره*

*وسؤالى ليك يا مواطن يا مصرى*
*ياترى أنت تحب تكون فوق الصخره*
*ولا تحب تكون** تحت الصخره*

----------


## boukybouky

تم التصويت 

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## Masrawya

تم التصويت

----------


## fencer

تم التصويت

----------


## loly_h

*تــــــم التصويــــت*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*نريد مسابقات أكثر غموضا*  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx:: 
*للأسف المتابع لهذه المسابقة من ذوو الخبرة فى مجال التصوير الفوتوغرافى والديجتالى يمكنه أن يكتشف بسهوله أن الصور الحائزة على أكبر تصويت هى الصور المصرية المصورة خارج "المهروسة" عذرا أقصد "المحروسة" مما يؤكد عقدتنا النفسية المسماة "عقدة الخواجه" نريدها مسابقة مصرية 100% المصور/المصورة مصريين وأيضا المنظر يكون مصرى و المصيبة الأكبر هى الشللية التى تؤثر والحمدلله على 50% فقط من نتيجة المسابقة ألا وهى وجود بعض الصور فى ألبومات الأعضاء مما يقلل من مصداقية المسابقة ويزيد من شفافية المسابقة والمفروض أن تكون بالعكس!*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

تم التصويت  :1:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

تم التصويت

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تم التصويت*

----------


## nado25

*تم التصويت*

----------


## برغوتة

تم التصويت

----------


## زهره

تم التصويت

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. سامح عطية



تم التصويت 

وجزاك الله خيرا



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زوزو عادل

تم التصويت

----------


## عزة نفس

*تم التصويت*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تسلم يا سامح باشا

مجهود رائع ..
وجهد محمود من المتسابقين

تم التصويت

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*وهاكى صورة الطاووس* 
اقتباس:المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غادة جاد أستاذ جمال 
فعلا موضوعات حضرتك تتمتع بكل شئ
ثراء للعين وثراء للفكر وتحفيز للهمم 

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا

وأبقاك الله منبه دائم لكل المشكلات في مصر 


*أكيد أكيد عرفتى ما كنت أقصده بمضمون الصورة بدون أى إنبهار يخدع العين*

*وهاكى صورة الطاووس*
*والتى هى طبق الأصل الصورة الموجوده فى المسابقه*
*لتثبت أنها ليس لمشترك مصرى*
*ولا لطاووس مصرى*
*وانا لو من سامح عطيه*
*أشطبها فورا*
*من المسابقه*

*وهاكم الرابط*
*مصدر صورة الطاووس*
http://noahhunt.org/NoahHuntFrames.html

----------


## sameh atiya

> شكراً ياسامح على المسابقة الجميلة 
> كل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وكل أبناء مصر وأمة المسلمين بخير .


أهلاً زيزو بيك
شكراً لحضورك يا زعيم :f2: 




> *كده برضك يا سامح متقوليشى إن فى مسابقه زى ديت مش لو شاركت كنت كسحت الملعب*


 ::  قلتلك يا دكتور :f2: 




> تم التصويت


براحتك  ::p: 




> تم التصويت


برضوا براحتك :1: 




> صوتنا..


صوتنا وناء الفاعلين دى رايحة لمين بقي ::mm:: 




> تم التصويت


شكراً على حضورك عاشقة البحر :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *تم التصويت*
> *بس دول ست صور مش سبعه*


مش مهم إعطي صوتك وخلاص وتم التعديل من فتره :f2: 




> تمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ام


 :f2: 




> تم التصويت 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،


وتم الإغلاق :1: 




> تم التصويت


وتم الرد :f2: 




> تم التصويت


وتم الدخول :f2: 




> *تــــــم التصويــــت*


كل الزينه والتنسيقات دى علشان تم التصويت 
الحمد الله إنك ما كتبتيش أكتر من كده  :: 




> تم التصويت


يا ابنى امشى بقى :1: 




> تم التصويت


 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *تم التصويت*


وتم الرد




> *تم التصويت*


وتم الرد




> تم التصويت


وشكراً على الحضور




> تم التصويت


وشكراً على التنويه




> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. سامح عطية
> 
> 
> 
> تم التصويت 
> ...


شكرا على حضورك يا ايمن




> تم التصويت


شكرا على حضورك يا زوزو




> *تم التصويت*


أهلاً عزة نفس




> تسلم يا سامح باشا
> 
> مجهود رائع ..
> وجهد محمود من المتسابقين
> 
> تم التصويت
> 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


يا باشا تسلملى
شكراً على حضورك الجميل

----------


## أم أحمد

> *وهاكى صورة الطاووس* 
> اقتباس:المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غادة جاد أستاذ جمال 
> فعلا موضوعات حضرتك تتمتع بكل شئ
> ثراء للعين وثراء للفكر وتحفيز للهمم 
> 
> شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وأبقاك الله منبه دائم لكل المشكلات في مصر 
> 
> ...


 
 :Locked:  :Locked:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 


*تعليق يحتاج لتفسير*
*عزيزتى أم أحمد من هولندا*
*عيد سعيد إنشاء الله*
*ماذا تقصدين من تعليقك*
**
*أتقصدين الكلام من فضه والسكوت من ذهب؟! * 
*أتقصدين لا تعليق منك؟!*
*أتقصدين صهين وإسكت وخليها تعدى؟!*
*أم ماذا تقصدين؟!*

*بصراحه أنا مشترك فى المسابقه وأدافع عن سهرى الليالى الطوال بحثا فى البوماتى عن ثلاثة صور أشارك بها فى المسابقة وإذا بى أجد توزيع شبابى من سامح عطيه للصور المشاركه على أربعة مجموعات وكل مجموعة عبارة عن كشرى من الصور الشخصيه وصور المناظر الطبيعية وصور منقولة (صور الطاووس!) وصور تباع فى الأسواق (كارت بوستال لبنت أموره شقرا تبهر شاب زى مازال فى شهادة الإعدادية ويريد أن يتقدم لخطبتها إذا سمحت بذلك ماما عيشه حرمنا المصون) أنا لو أعلم ذلك من البداية كنت أخدتها من قصيرها وأبتعدت عن الإشتراك فى المسابقه فكيف لى وانا أبن النيل الأسمر أن  أنافس الخواجات وصور الخواجات وأنا أعلم عقدة المصريين وأنا منهم تلك العقده المسماه "عقدة الخواجه" وبالأمارة حرمنا المصون من دمياط اللى عدى عليها الفرنساويه هى والمنصوره بلد أبويا ... * 
*جوتن مرجن*
*فاروم إيش هابا كينا جيلت*
*الجمله اللى فاتت كانت بالألمانى أصل أنا معرفشى هولاندى!*

*حد فيكم يعدلنى على القبله

***
*أما الصوره ديت فلو كانت دى مش كارت بوستال يبقى أنا بوش* 
*رئيس أمريكا البايش*

*لكن لو كانت دى صوره مصريه*
*لطفله مصريه*
*فأتمنى أن أرجع عيل فى الإعداديه*
*علشان أطلب إيديها من أمها الخواجايه*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *تعليق يحتاج لتفسير*
> *عزيزتى أم أحمد من هولندا*
> *عيد سعيد إنشاء الله*
> *ماذا تقصدين من تعليقك*
> **
> *أتقصدين الكلام من فضه والسكوت من ذهب؟!* 
> *أتقصدين لا تعليق منك؟!*
> *أتقصدين صهين وإسكت وخليها تعدى؟!*
> *أم ماذا تقصدين؟!*
> ...


 

 ::(:  ::(: 
استاذ جمال انا صدمني اني قريت كلامك امبارح
وعشان كده مارضيتش اعلق علي الكلام
وكنت فاكرة حضرتك بتهزر امبارح لما حطيت اللينك ده
بس بجد حسبي الله ونعم والوكيل في اللي يتهم الناس بالباطل ::(: 
لان حضرتك تعرفني كويس جدااا
وتعرف اني لا يمكن انقل حاجة من النت وانسبها لنفسي تحت اي سبب
صورة الطاااااوس مش منقولة يا استاذي الفاضل من اي موقع علي النت
والصور بكاميرتي الشخصية وعلي جهازي من حوالي 4 او 5 اشهر في بارك في هولندا يدعي ايفتلينجeftaling 
وانا شخصيا اتصورت معاه وابني وخالي كمان
وعندي حوالي 10 صور مع الطاوووس
لاننا قعدنا فترة طويلة نحاول نختار الزواية المناسبة لالتقاط الصور له
ما كنتش احب ابدااا ان الموضوع يتحول من الهزار الي القاء التهم علي الناس بهذا الشكل :Huh: 
للاسف مش مسامحة حضرتك نهائي علي اتهامك ان صور الطاوس منقول
فما الفائدة التي ستعود عليا من نقلي صور من علي النت ونسبها لي
ولو حضرتك تحب اني انزل الصور كلها علي الموقع هنا اللي فيها ابني وخالي وانا شخصيا
انا مستعدة انزلها بس حضرتك تسحب كلامك ده وتعتذر عن هذه التهمة التي لن اقبلها علي نفسي او اي عضو مشارك في المسابقة
وانا بحمد ربنا اني انا ما عنديش عقدة الخواجة دي اللي عند البعض وحضرتك منهم
ولما عرضت الصور ما فكرتش في اختيار صور من هولندا تحت مسمي عقدة الخواجة
ولكني نزلت الصور اللي صورتها في الفترة الاخيرة من مكان اقامتي وعلي فكرة في صورة اشتركت فيها من مصر
فليس من المعقول ان امتنع عن المشاركة في المسابقة لغاية ما انزل مصر والتقط صور من هناك وانزلها في المسابقة


وعلي فكرة لو حضرتك ركزت في الصورة اللي ارفقتها والصورة المشاركة في المسابقة هتلاقي اختلاف بينهم
روح بس ركز شوية في اجنحة الطاوووسين
وعلي فكرة الصورة بتاعتي تم قصها بالفوتوشوب وحذف بعض الاشياء منها 
والاكتفاء فقط بصورة الطاوس
ولو تحب انزلها برضه قبل ما يتم قصها بالفوتوشوب ما عنديش اي مشكلة
طيب علي ايه استني بعدين
ادي بعض الصور في المرفقات يا استاذنا
والصورة الاخيرة هي التي تم قصها بالفوتوشوب والتركيز علي صورة الطاووس فقط ::-s: 

وصباح الخير من هولندا يا استاذنا الفاضل ::(: 
goede morgen تنطق خودا مورخين اي نهارك طيب :Smart:

----------


## أم أحمد

ودي صور تانية
وطبعا حضرتك تقدر تشوف وتميز ان التقاط صورة للطاووس لم يكن ابداا بالامر السهل
وتطلب وقت وجهد كبير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> استاذ جمال انا صدمني اني قريت كلامك امبارح
> وعشان كده مارضيتش اعلق علي الكلام
> وكنت فاكرة حضرتك بتهزر امبارح لما حطيت اللينك ده
> بس بجد حسبي الله ونعم والوكيل *في اللي يتهم الناس بالباطل*
> لان *حضرتك تعرفني كويس جدااا*


*سيدتى العزيزه أم أحمد*
*أنا الذى لا بد أن أقول حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل من الذى أتهمك أنت بالذات (بيقولوااللى على  راسه بطحه بيحسس عليها!) بهذه التهمه أنا كلامى كان بوجه العموم وليس بوجه الخصوص والمفروض أنها مسابقه سريه غير معروف أسماء المشتركين (إلا إذا كان مكشوف عنى الحجاب!) فيها أليس كذلك!* 

*وكمان فوتوشوب دى بقت المصيبه مصيبيتين لا سيدتى دى مبقتشى مسابقة حقيقيه دى بقت مسابقه فى التزوير والخداع وأشيل منها وأحط هنا...أنا مصور وفنان كلاسيكى قديم من عصر الزمن الجميل ولذا وحيثما أننا نلعب على المكشوف والمستخبى ظهر وبان فأنا منسحب من المسابقه لأننى لا أميل للهزار فى المسابقات ...*
*تشويس أوفيدرزين!  *

----------


## sameh atiya

> *وهاكى صورة الطاووس* 
> اقتباس:المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غادة جاد أستاذ جمال 
> فعلا موضوعات حضرتك تتمتع بكل شئ
> ثراء للعين وثراء للفكر وتحفيز للهمم 
> 
> شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> وأبقاك الله منبه دائم لكل المشكلات في مصر 
> 
> ...


*دكتور جمال هو فين الطاووس الى إنت بتتكلم عليه
ده اللى موجود فى الرابط اللى إنت حطيته 



يا ترى ده ضمن الطاووس ولا الحمام
دكتور جمال حضرتك لو عملت سيرش فى النت هتلاقى مليون طاووس
تفتكر لو صورت صورة عربية أودى وظبطتها علي أى برنامج هاتتهمنى إنى سارقها من أى موقع
دكتور جمال أتمنى إنك لا تتهم أحد مره أخرى*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *دكتور جمال هو فين الطاووس الى إنت بتتكلم عليه*
> 
> *ده اللى موجود فى الرابط اللى إنت حطيته*  
> 
> 
> *يا ترى ده ضمن الطاووس ولا الحمام*
> *دكتور جمال حضرتك لو عملت سيرش فى النت هتلاقى مليون طاووس*
> *تفتكر لو صورت صورة عربية أودى وظبطتها علي أى برنامج هاتتهمنى إنى سارقها من أى موقع* 
> *دكتور جمال أتمنى إنك لا تتهم أحد مره أخرى*


*إذا كنت لاتستطيع البحث فى الإنترنت* 
*فهذه ليست مشكلتى* 
*ومرجعه أكيد لضعفك فى اللغات الأجنبيه*
*أما عن الإتهام* 
*فأنا أقول لك يا داخل مابين البصله* 
*وقشرتها ما ينوبك إلا ......*
*أنا يا بنى لم أتهم أحد فإذا كنت* 
*لا تجيد قراءة اللغة العربيه فهذه مصيبه أخرى*
*أنا كنت أعلق على صورة الطاووس بوجه عام*
*فإذا كان من كان أحس أننى أشير إليه* 
*فهذه هى مشكلته وليست مشكلتى*
 :Poster Spam:  :Ban2: 

*وللعلم واحده من الصور المشاركه فى الموضوع*
*والحائزه على أصوات لا بأس بها*
*موجوده فى أحد ألبومات الأصدقاء*
*مما يضعف من مصداقية المسابقه*

**
*6 أصوات لهذه الصوره فى المجموعة الأولى*
*وكذلك صورتان لنفس العضو الصديق جدا*
*متوزعين على المجموعات الأخرى*
*والمستندات موجوده لمن يريد الإطلاع على*
*الصور المتقدم ذكرها*
*وذلك طبعا بعد دفع الرسوم المقررة*
*حسب القرار الوزارى المدعم*
*بقرار سيادى*
*لعام 3333م*
*وأكفى على الخبر ماجور*
*صديقى العزيز*
*سامح عطيه*
*إبن أبوه*
 :f2: 
 :Bye2:

----------


## عـزالديـن

*الصورة التى اشتركت بها أختنا الفاضلة أم احمد في المسابقة غير مطابقة للصورة التى تقدم بها دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى في الشكوى  وأيضاً الرابط الذي استعان به في شكواه لايؤدي إلى صورة طاووس  ولذا ليس هناك مجال لمناقشة شكوى دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى   .
كل عام وأنتم وأمة المسلمين بخير
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الصورة التى اشتركت بها أختنا الفاضلة أم احمد في المسابقة غير مطابقة للصورة التى تقدم بها دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى في الشكوى وأيضاً الرابط الذي استعان به في شكواه لايؤدي إلى صورة طاووس ولذا ليس هناك مجال لمناقشة شكوى دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى .*
> *كل عام وأنتم وأمة المسلمين بخير*
> **


*عزيزى عز الدين* 
*محب للحق والخير والجمال

* 
*لا تنسى أن طبيعة عملى هى البحث عن الحقيقة عن طريق الوصول للجذر*

*نعم الصورة الخاصة بأم احمد ليست هى طبق الأصل (99.99% مطابقه!) بالصورة الموجودة فى الموقع المشار إليه وهذا حدث كله بسبب التلاعب فى صورة أم أحمد بالفوتوشوب كما قررت هى بنفسها نعم هى ألتقطت الصور بمعرفتها ولكنها أقرت بمعالجة الصور بالفوتوشوب وهذا لا يجوز فى المسابقات...وايضا أكرر لسيادتك أن الموقع الذى به نفس الطاووس (الخاص بصور أم احمد) يحتوى على صورة الطاووس ولكنه يحتاج إلى تمكن من اللغة الإنجليزية ومعرفة أسم الطاووس باللغة الإنجليزية والبحث فى الجاليرى وهذا للأسف لم يتوفر فى بحثك ولا بحث سامح عطيه*

*فرصة أخرى لك لتراجع نفسك يا محب الحق والخير والجمال:*
*فهل بحثت مره أخرى بالله عليك فسنى وخبرتى فى الحياه لا تسمح لى أن أكذب أو أدعى شئ غير موجود ولعل الشباب يستفيدوا من الدروس المستفاده من هذه المسابقه!*


* طاووس الموقع المحير للى معهندهمشى خبره فى البحث فى الإنترنت* 

**
*طاووس أم أحمد بعد معالجته بالفوتوشوب علما أن جودة هذه الصورة أقل كثيرا من جودة الصوره أعلاه*
*وأن الفتافيت التى على الحشيش الأخضر ممكن إضافتها*
*بالفوتوشوب*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الصورة التى اشتركت بها أختنا الفاضلة أم احمد في المسابقة غير مطابقة للصورة التى تقدم بها دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى في الشكوى وأيضاً الرابط الذي استعان به في شكواه لايؤدي إلى صورة طاووس ولذا ليس هناك مجال لمناقشة شكوى دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى .*
> *كل عام وأنتم وأمة المسلمين بخير*
> **


*تنبيه عام:* 
*عليكم قراءة المشاركة رقم 51 قبل قراءة هذه المشاركة*



 :f2:  :f2: 

*رحمه وشفقه بيكم أعزائى الأصدقاء الأعزاء عزالدين وسامح عطيه*
ساوفر عليكم الوقت وخصوصا وأنتم صائمين وهاكم المواقع (ليس موقع واحد):
Baby Peacock
http://www.itsnature.org/ground/birds-land/the-peacock/



أما الموقع الثانى:
The beautiful part of living in Square Lake!

http://oursquarelake.com/6501.html

 


*أما الموقع المحير والصعب:*

فالصوره هناك أسمها Full train 

وهى آخر صوره وتحتاج بعض الوقت لتنزيل كل الصور

http://www.noahhunt.org/Peachick/Peachick.html

Full train  
*نصيحة لا تورطوا أنفسكم مع رجل*
*أفنى عمره فى البحث العلمى*
*وتقصى الحقائق من جذورها*
*ومرشح للحصول على جائزة أوسكار*
*المنتدى لعام 2008*
*فى قاعة التصوير الحر*
*عن*
*موضوع*
*العين الثالثة The 3rd Eye*
*هذا الموضوع الذى حصل*
*على جائزة الإبداع الأولى*
*من المفكر*
*المهندس عاطف هلال*
*وأيضا حصل على*
*الكوره الخضرا*
*من*
*مجهود يستحق التقدير والتقييم  - عـزالديـن*
*ورشح أيضا للحصول على جائزة من الدوله*
*من الصديقه العزيزه*

*noogy*
*لكن لما تبقى الأول فى دوله*

----------


## أم أحمد

حقيقي عجبت كثيرا من الاستمرار في المغالطة وقذف الناس بالتهم بدون اي دليل
لم اذكر مسبقا اني قمت بتعديل الصور بالفوتوشوب
بل قلت حرفيا تم قص الصور بالفوتوشوب
وهناك فرق شاسع بين هذا وتلك
واصحاب الخبرة الطويلة في البحث والتقصي
يعلمون جيداا الفرق ولكن ما زالوا يصرون علي الكبر ومغالطة انفسهم ومغالطة الجميع

ملحوظة ...الفتافيت علي الارض هي بعض قطع للعيش الفينو
قد قام بعض الناس بالقاؤها امام الطاووس ظنا انه سيأكلها 
ولم يتم معالجتها وحذفها من الصور المعروضة في المسابقة
ومن يدقق النظر جيدا يري انها ظهرت في احدي الصور ولم تظهر في بعضها الاخر
وهو يدل علي الفترة الطويلة التي تم انتظارها كي يتحذ الطاووس وضع مناسب  كي يتم التقاط الصور له

ملحوظة اخري ...  لم استخدم الفوتوشوب في التعديل لزيادة جودة الصور 
فانا لا اعرف من الاساس كيف يستخدمونه في ذلك وتقتصر معرفتي به علي تصغير الصور للمقاس المناسب لعرضها في المنتديات

لن اخوض في هذا الكلام مرة اخري فما اصعب الجدال مع من يأخده كبره عن الاعتذار فيمن اخطأ في حقهم
ويصر علي مغالطة الجميع لتمرير ما يريد تمريره...

----------


## sameh atiya

> *إذا كنت لاتستطيع البحث فى الإنترنت* 
> 
> *فهذه ليست مشكلتى* 
> *ومرجعه أكيد لضعفك فى اللغات الأجنبيه*
> *أما عن الإتهام* 
> *فأنا أقول لك يا داخل مابين البصله* 
> *وقشرتها ما ينوبك إلا ......*
> *أنا يا بنى لم أتهم أحد فإذا كنت* 
> *لا تجيد قراءة اللغة العربيه فهذه مصيبه أخرى*
> ...


*دكتور جمال لا تنسي أنى ضمن مشرفي القاعه*
*وأيضاً ضمن من قام بتنظيم المسابقة ولذلك يحق لى الدخول فى أى وقت ومنع أى خلل قد يصيب المسابقة وما قد يجعل المسابقة تفشل*
*حضرتك أصبت الأعضاء بإحباط شديد من التهم الموجهه إليهم واحداً تلو الأخر*
*مره دى صورة خوجه ومره دى صورة عضو ومره دى صورة من موقع أخر وبما إن الصور لا يعرف أحد أصحابها فلقد كانوا ينتظرون التدخل منى أولاً حتى لا يفسدوا المسابقه بكشف هوية أصحاب الصور ولكن للأسف كنت مسافر ولم أرى مشاركتك إلا بعد رجوعى وكنت من قبل أحاول أن أخفف من حدة ردودك وأظهرها بمظهر اضحك كركر تعيش أكتر* 
*دكتور جمال قُدمت شكاوي لى مباشرةً بالضيق الشديد من مشاركاتك ولذلك وجب عليا التدخل* 
*إذا كنت لا تري بأن كلامك به إتهام فأنت مخطىء أستاذى العزيز فكلامك هو اتهام واضح لأصحاب الصور* 
*دكتور جمال أتمنى أن تتحقق جيداً من ردودك فهى تحمل معانى كثيرة مضره بالصحه*





> *طاووس أم أحمد بعد معالجته بالفوتوشوب علما أن جودة هذه الصورة أقل كثيرا من جودة الصوره أعلاه*
> *وأن الفتافيت التى على الحشيش الأخضر ممكن إضافتها* 
> *بالفوتوشوب*


*وها هو إتهام واضح بأن الأخت الفاضلة أم أحمد قامت بتغيير الصورة وإضافة الفتافيت إليها لكي تجعلنا نعتقد بانها هي من قامت بتصوير الصورة* 

*مع العلم بأنها سرقتها حرفياً من أكثر من موقع مع إنتقاء أفضل صورة* 
*ده اللى فهمه كل من شاهد ردك وما فهمته أيضاً*
*من فضلك يا دكتور جمال لا توجه إتهامات أخرى*

----------

